# what speakers should i buy



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

i have 02 sentra just go it and i want to changer the speaker in the front and back and that stock sub woofer (7 speaker ) so any suggestions because i'm not putting box and no more in the car i need the trunk space and i'm not gone built somethink and elso i have nice system for sale if any body wants it i took it out from my accord when i trade in for the sentra i have 800 watts rockford amp and 2 perfect 12' infinitys in the box i got pics e-mail me if anybody interset in them 
[email protected] 
thanx


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what speakers right... thats what the main subject is... but...

Diamond 3-Way speakers.. if u have the money

(otherwise)
MTX
Alpine 
(or)
Kenwood


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

i'm not sure diamond makes 3way... but the components are pretty good... i'd take a look at focal and mb quart also. i really wouldnt worry too much about the rear speakers... i'd focus more on the front 2. and i'd deffinately reccomend components over coax's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Yes, components over coaxils ALL DAY. If I were u I would definitely focus only on the front fill. There are lots of good components out there so its better to go out and listen to different ones and decide what sounds good to you. 
Some higher end companies are: Focal, Morel, Dynaudio, Oz Audio, Alpine(x-series), etc. Just go out and listen to some!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Yeah, just listen to what people have in their rides, and listen to how much the front is more important than the back. Usually stock speakers should be okay in the back for a while, after all, for the driver & passenger (how many of you really have 5 people in your car all the time? That's what I thought...) they don't hear much from the rear, and since bass is unidirectional, (or non-directional - it comes from everywhere) then you need a good sub setup and a good front stage, and the rear is just for fill.

***EDIT***

If you can afford them, get kick panels in your car, the imaging is far superior compared to door speakers, unless you do some nice custom work with mid-bass drivers in the door & custom mount your tweets. And also, when searching for kick panels to mount the components, make sure you don't skimp on them - you get what you paid for. And one last thing - make sure the kicks (or doors) have sound dampening material in them, and the same deal with the trunk. Sound dampening may sound expensive and too much work, and not worth it, but the bass response, volume, and clarity that you achieve is well worth the expense.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

b_dyche said:


> *If you can afford them, get kick panels in your car,*


Or make some  . I rock a set of Diamond M66.1s in fiberglass kick panels. They sound _fantastic_.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Speaker purchasing, just like amps, depends on 1 thing. How much money you lookin to spend? 

Then, what type, size amp you got to power them? That will lead to what speakers you get.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

well if you have a great deal of money go with MMATS JUGGERNAUT subs youll only need one then run a 2400 watt CONCEPT amp to it as for mids and highs go with MB QUARTS Q SERIES and run CONCEPT amps to them also! OH yeah dont forget the dynomat when doing extreme projects like that!


----------

